# Recently Moved - Couple of Questions



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello all

The Mrs and I have recently moved to Dubai and are busy getting things sorted.

My company has put us up for a month in a serviced apartment between Internet City and Sharaf DG metro stations.

First question is car hire.

I have had a look around and the best deal I can find from the normal holiday car rental places are around the 2400 aed a month for something like a ford focus. Initially I want to just rent a month at a time, but surely I could better this price? Any ideas?

I know there is some toll roads around......do the hire car companies include this in their costs or is it something I must organise separately?

Finally, what cover should I take and is there any extras they try and add on that I should avoid?


Next, mobile phone. I have an unlocked phone so thought about just getting a local PAYG sim and using that. What sort of usage data/calls should I get out of a typical top up card?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Try Hertz as I head then advertise at something like AED 1,800 for a month a few days ago.

With a rental car you are debited for the amount of Salik fees you have accrued each month, but most companies (legally) charge you AED 5 per time to include an admin fee.

Insurance is fairly standard and is comprehensive.

Sorry no about phone costs idea as I have never had a pay as you go phone. Local calls are pretty cheap though.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

1919 said:


> Next, mobile phone. I have an unlocked phone so thought about just getting a local PAYG sim and using that. What sort of usage data/calls should I get out of a typical top up card?


Pre-paid, a.k.a pay as you go - 

Etisalat - Etisalat - Mobile - Prepaid Mobile(Wasel)

Du - Prepaid Plan | du

Really depends on how much you use it.. but from experience if you add a data plan, you'll find a nice reduction in your talk-time ... 
They both also offer a pre-paid data plan for AED 100, 1 GB a month.. unless you are planning on watching a lot of videos/video calling, that should be sufficient.. browse through their sites.. i'm sure you'll find something suitable for your use ...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just a note on car hire companies. Make sure the vehicle you get IS actually registered, insured and there are no fines against it BEFORE you take it! You be amazed at how many 'reputable' companies are doing dodgy stuff.


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, much appreciated.

Budget were offering me a yaris sedan for 1960aed per month.

Hertz are charging almost 2800 for the same.

Longer term plan for a vehicle, is it better to get a long term lease or just buy. I dont have the cash to buy a car outright just yet, and I dont want to be tied into a car loan really.

Keep trying to get into the Du shop, but they are constantly rammed!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You can buy the SIM cards from other outlets as well. Gas stations sell the Etisalat pay as you go, or they used to.


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> You can buy the SIM cards from other outlets as well. Gas stations sell the Etisalat pay as you go, or they used to.


Cool, will take a look thanks.

Just in the process of sorting out acomodation. Looking like Dubai Marina is our choice.

Still need to investigate JLT as an alternative, but told the quality isnt as good over there (please correct if I am wrong).

What other locations do expats tend to choose? We probably have a budget of 80,000 pa for now!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

1919 said:


> Hello all
> First question is car hire.
> 
> I have had a look around and the best deal I can find from the normal holiday car rental places are around the 2400 aed a month for something like a ford focus. Initially I want to just rent a month at a time, but surely I could better this price? Any ideas?


Hello 1919,

I can recommend Diamond Lease for car hire.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello 1919,
> 
> I can recommend Diamond Lease for car hire.



Yup, i use diamondlease too, not too bad.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Diamond Lease were the cheapest when I was hiring but they still suck with their customer service eg charging you extra for a traffic fine but can't show you the proof and so on.


----------



## newbietodubai (Jan 4, 2013)

We used rhino hire online, they were the cheapest but they had a deal on


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

just got a quote for a month from diamond lease quotes are cheaper than you have mentioned, i think you can haggle a bit on price too ...I did and got a bit off


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> just got a quote for a month from diamond lease quotes are cheaper than you have mentioned, i think you can haggle a bit on price too ...I did and got a bit off


Hertz has occasional deals but National is cheaper and usually has newer vehicles.


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am now into my second month of car hire with national which is working out at just over 2000aed a month for a new shape focus.

I'm pretty happy with that, but now considering options to buy a car.

Still cant decide wether to go for a 4X4 or a car. I'm an experienced driver, and dont really need a 4x4 to feel safer in, but they still appeal to me. (X5, Toureg or Cayenne)

Car wise, I would prefer a car with a manual gear box (auto's suck), but if I had to go auto it would need to be a VW DSG style one or similar..........any thoughts?

Budget is going to be upto 60k.

Oh, I am having a nightmare getting my license. I have been into like 8 opticians, and not one of them has the required forms for me to take the eye test for my license.........what am I doing wrong here?

Cheers


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

1919 said:


> I am now into my second month of car hire with national which is working out at just over 2000aed a month for a new shape focus.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with that, but now considering options to buy a car.
> 
> ...


X5, Touareg and Cayenne aren't giving you anything worth having, other than helping you look a bit like a tosser (but that's just me!) 

My wife and i just walked into two separate opticians and each got eye tests no bother (it didn't seem relevant that neither of us could read half the letters!)
They all seem to do it. there's one on Sh Zayed Rd opposite Emirates Towers that definitely does it. Take passport and passport photo with you.


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

vantage said:


> X5, Touareg and Cayenne aren't giving you anything worth having, other than helping you look a bit like a tosser (but that's just me!)
> 
> My wife and i just walked into two separate opticians and each got eye tests no bother (it didn't seem relevant that neither of us could read half the letters!)
> They all seem to do it. there's one on Sh Zayed Rd opposite Emirates Towers that definitely does it. Take passport and passport photo with you.


Agree with what you are saying. 

They're are loads of idiots on the roads in their 4x4's about an inch from your bumper. 

They just pull out when they want, but amazingly (to me anyway) crawl over speed bumps at the slowest possible speed. 

I have never had a 4x4, so wouldn't mind having a spin in one but longer term I think I'll be happier with a car. 

Just don't know where to start! I think I need to take advantage of low fuel prices and get something with a larger engine. I just don't want an auto though!!!

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

1919 said:


> Agree with what you are saying.
> 
> They're are loads of idiots on the roads in their 4x4's about an inch from your bumper.
> 
> ...


Why not try a GLK 350 Mercedes ...but in that traffic in Dubai automatic is the way forward ...Mercedes Benz sell very few manuals ..go take a test drive see my mate James Rothwell at Mercedes Benz Gargash on SZR he will look after you

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Zee, much appreciated. 

Yeah you are right about the auto's. I just like to get more involved, that's all!

If its a decent auto box then I guess it won't be that bad. The focus I have at the moment is rubbish. Sounds like a hair dryer when you put your foot down!

Just in RTA as I type this, sorting my license out. (Only 34 in front of me!)

May just go and see your mate. 

Cheers


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Are you talking 60k dollars or dirhams? I’d love to see what sort of X5, Cayenne you pull out for 60k dirhams


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

zed_kid said:


> Are you talking 60k dollars or dirhams? I&#146;d love to see what sort of X5, Cayenne you pull out for 60k dirhams


Put 60k deposit down you could PCP one for a good monthly rental

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Ahhh I see, I thought he meant outright purchase, my bad


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

zed_kid said:


> Ahhh I see, I thought he meant outright purchase, my bad


He probably did but for 60,000 dhs if it is an outright purchase its more like a Yaris ...not a Cayenne

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

zed_kid said:


> Are you talking 60k dollars or dirhams? I’d love to see what sort of X5, Cayenne you pull out for 60k dirhams


Not necessarily the ones I am looking at but answer the question. 

Dubizzle.com Mobile

Dubizzle.com Mobile

Dubizzle.com Mobile

Dubizzle.com Mobile


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Dude some of these cars are pushing 10 years old. The 2nd hand car market here is full of cowboys, private and dealers, just be really careful. Or save yourself the nightmare of owning a 10 year old German car that’s on its last legs and put that 60k down on a new Toyota, Mitsubishi, Nissan 4x4 and finance the rest.

Also, and this is my opinion only, you’ll look like a massive tool driving a tired, 10 year old Cayenne just because it’s a Porsche or whatever.


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

zed_kid said:


> Dude some of these cars are pushing 10 years old. The 2nd hand car market here is full of cowboys, private and dealers, just be really careful. Or save yourself the nightmare of owning a 10 year old German car that’s on its last legs and put that 60k down on a new Toyota, Mitsubishi, Nissan 4x4 and finance the rest.
> 
> Also, and this is my opinion only, you’ll look like a massive tool driving a tired, 10 year old Cayenne just because it’s a Porsche or whatever.


Cheers for the advice, do appreciate it.

I do have concerns over the age of some of the examples, however I have spent some fair money back in the UK on older german cars and have proved faultless.

Thats not to say I wont get stung here, just saying that if you buy a good quality German car its likely to last. That is the only reason for suggesting a BMW or Porsche, i'm not hung up on badge name. I would be just as content with a Japanese, I just wish the plastics they used weren't of the same quality of those you would find on a sandwich box!

Maybe newer VW is the way to go......best of both worlds? They seem to be popular around here.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

1919 said:


> Cheers for the advice, do appreciate it.
> 
> I do have concerns over the age of some of the examples, however I have spent some fair money back in the UK on older german cars and have proved faultless.
> 
> ...


Running costs, parts etc is usually a fair bit higher on the brands you're looking at. I picked up a 2 year old Escape from the dealer for less than 60k. It isn't particularly cool, but it is a V6 and shifts quickly enough. Cheap to run/service and less likely to encounter expensive problems than a 10 year old car. The attitude to maintenance here is often along the lines of "it runs, why spend money on it until I need to". Newer is most definitely better here.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

In my opinion you’d be mad not to finance here. 3%pa, no balloon payment. Just whack down 50% deposit for peace of mind or shorter loan period.

Heres an excerpt from a Dubai motoring forum 

“here it is different - they calculate ~3% p.a. of the entire loan amount, and break it down over the loan period - so even when you only have 10k left outstanding, you're paying ~3% p.a. of the original amount you borrowed. from a UK perspective, this equates to more like ~6% p.a. on a 5 year loan.. which is still better than i would get back home, but not as good as the ~3% p.a. you think you're gonna get. dunno if it helps you get your head around the numbers/plan your own financing; but i put 80k down on a 153k car, 3% p.a. finance over 5 years and i pay 1,368 per month.”

Coming from the land down under where car finance is about 10% and anything European starts at 70k AUD and petrol is 1.50 AUD a litre, this place for me is motoring heaven


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

a 10 year old car here is MUCH older than a 10 year old car in the UK.
The conditions (heat / sand etc) take their toll, and it has almost certainly been thrashed within an inch of its life.

1 or 2 year old cars are also quite expensive, comparatively, as cars do not drop their value as fast as they do in the UK (no 20% price drop off the forecourt for VAT, for instance)

The PCP options, or a chunky deposit get you are good car for fairly low monthly outgoings.

be prepared to write 36 cheques though!! Pain in the @rse!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

1919 said:


> Cheers for the advice, do appreciate it.
> 
> I do have concerns over the age of some of the examples, however I have spent some fair money back in the UK on older german cars and have proved faultless.
> 
> ...


Almost 50% of the market here is Toyota products. Though if you drive around certain areas you'd think everyone drives nothing but Mercedes. 

I am leasing a 2012 VW Passat. Not a luxury car but it is quite big and Eurosolid even though it is assembled in Chattanooga. So far no problems after 2 months and 10k km. But the km's add up fast here, especially traveling to Abu Dhabi regularly.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

1919 said:


> Cheers for the advice, do appreciate it.
> 
> I do have concerns over the age of some of the examples, however I have spent some fair money back in the UK on older german cars and have proved faultless.
> 
> ...


I've been in the motor trade for a long time, these cars look great value at 59,000 what you need to understand these cars brand new cost in the UK £40k plus roughly 240000dhs when these babies get ill they need feeding, they look good value and yes temptation arises when the fuel prices are like a bottle of coke in the UK - Honestly if you have big pockets then be prepared for trips to the service centre - the more cost effective way is to lease a new vehicle - A small deposit with a monthly you can easily afford if you can tie that deal with a service plan - new cars have a warranty you will have pleasurable driving and less headaches - Toyota in Dubai are doing some great deals - just a bit of advice - hope you make the right choice - keep the thread updated if you don't mind.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice, again much appreciated.

With regards to financing, whats best - Auto Loan or Personal Loan?

I understand that with Auto loans that you must put down a 20% deposit, where as with a personal loan that wouldnt be required.

I assume the rates for the auto loan will be lower though as the associated risk from the lender is less, would that be correct?

Thanks


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> I've been in the motor trade for a long time, these cars look great value at 59,000 what you need to understand these cars brand new cost in the UK £40k plus roughly 240000dhs when these babies get ill they need feeding, they look good value and yes temptation arises when the fuel prices are like a bottle of coke in the UK - Honestly if you have big pockets then be prepared for trips to the service centre - the more cost effective way is to lease a new vehicle - A small deposit with a monthly you can easily afford if you can tie that deal with a service plan - new cars have a warranty you will have pleasurable driving and less headaches - Toyota in Dubai are doing some great deals - just a bit of advice - hope you make the right choice - keep the thread updated if you don't mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


Good advice, thanks. All taken on board and with advice from others my decision is swaying on what to do/get.

I'm not a badge snob, and didn't suggest my first options based on that. I just thought for me, I would be better off getting an older car of better quality as opposed to a newer but cheaper model of something else.

When you say lease, do you mean a long term lease of a brand new car of my choice, with the option to buy at a later date. Or do you mean just a basic long term lease, picking from a stock list of basic cars?

I am leasing a focus at the moment, but I'm sure I can find something for less (or at least a nicer car) than what I am paying for at the moment for a 1-2 year agreement? 

Sorry if I am a little vague.......still working things out


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

1919 said:


> Thanks for all the advice, again much appreciated.
> 
> With regards to financing, whats best - Auto Loan or Personal Loan?
> 
> ...


If Auto loans is like a PCP which is a personal contract purchase here in the UK the Loan will be attached to the vehicle and the residual value should be fixed depending on your mileage and condition of the Vehicle if you decide to hand it back after the term. You should have three options on PCP 

1 - hand the car back after the term if the value of the car is lower than the residual and you have returned the vehicle with the stated mileage and condition then there will be nothing to pay ( this is what it's like in the UK - Auto Loan you need to verify this

2 - Sell the vehicle pay the finance of and any profit is yours - or you can pay the finance off and keep it

3.- Part Exchange the vehicle after or during the term for a new one - when I state During people assume that if thy have a deal for three years they have to keep it - not the case in UK should be same in Dubai but check this - if it's feasible to change you can change at any time I have flipped people out of 2 year old Mercedes Benz and into new ones - all depending on the value of the car, the deals that the manufacturer's have on and along with subsidised lending by the manufacturer.

Clarify the concept of Auto Loans in Dubai they should match that of a PCP in the UK - a Personal loan is exactly what it states and any purchase can be made with this it's like going to the banks getting a loan of 20k and then buying the car and saying its cash like many customers have said to me but its not - the danger of getting a personal loan on a vehicle is that with interest costs and depreciation in some cases when you want to either sell your car or Part Exchange it the loan outweighs the value of the car - hence Negative Equity -the Beauty about A PCP or Auto Loan the residual is fixed so you know in 2-3 years what that car will be worth - but you must keep within the terms of the contract and abide by the mileage stipulations which you can fix when you buy the car - the more miles per annum you do the more your monthly payment will be, because the car will have more miles on when its returned so the residual will be lower and he cost of ownership will be higher.

I hope this helps but please verify the Auto Loan deal I have not looked into this but when I'm over in April I will be working at a showroom close to you...hopefully 

Excuse any typing errors it's early in the UK ...lol

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Zee, thats very helpful.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

1919 said:


> Thanks Zee, thats very helpful.


No Problem  Anytime

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok so I have been car hunting, looking at a few dealerships and online.

Where is the best place to look for used cars?

I have looked at - 

VW
Honda 
Ford
Automall

Online I have looked at - 

Dubizzle
4x4 motors
Autotrader UAE

As much as I can see the benifits of buying new, I'm just going to struggle getting the car I want. 

I am a bit of a car nut, so I do like my entertaining cars. Something that handles well, goes well and looks nice. Because of this, I have ruled out the 4x4's (which I originally considered) and other big cruisers.

For my budget, i'm not talking Ferrari, Porsche etc but more Nissan 350z, Honda S2000, Z4 Coupe (you get the jist, 2 door sports coupe).

Can anyone offer advise? 

Thanks


----------



## Stevenh1968 (Nov 26, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> If Auto loans is like a PCP which is a personal contract purchase here in the UK the Loan will be attached to the vehicle and the residual value should be fixed depending on your mileage and condition of the Vehicle if you decide to hand it back after the term. You should have three options on PCP
> 
> 1 - hand the car back after the term if the value of the car is lower than the residual and you have returned the vehicle with the stated mileage and condition then there will be nothing to pay ( this is what it's like in the UK - Auto Loan you need to verify this
> 
> ...


Really good info, Zee. Thanks for that.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ZeeKhan said:


> If Auto loans is like a PCP which is a personal contract purchase here in the UK the Loan will be attached to the vehicle and the residual value should be fixed depending on your mileage and condition of the Vehicle if you decide to hand it back after the term. You should have three options on PCP
> 
> 1 - hand the car back after the term if the value of the car is lower than the residual and you have returned the vehicle with the stated mileage and condition then there will be nothing to pay ( this is what it's like in the UK - Auto Loan you need to verify this
> 
> ...


Great info, but unfortunately in DUbai it doesn't work like the UK. FAR from it. I know you have mentioned that in your post a few times that you are talking about UK, but still.... 

The auto loan means that the car is secured by the lenders, and if you do not pay back they take the car AND also can lodge a criminal complaint for the bouncing of the post dated cheques that you need to give as security (so if you had a 3 year loan meaning 36 instalments, they take 36 post dated cheques).
If you need to sell the car, you need to either prepay the loan (BEFORE you sell) or get the bank's approval for a transfer of the loan to the new owner (rare). There is no buy back or lease back or whatever. SO you could have negative equity whether its a personal loan or auto loan.
Some dealers nowadays offer a buyback on new cars, but it has nothing to do with the bank or loans, and from what I have heard the value offered for the buyback is not that good.

As has been mentioned in the thread, the actual interest rate on a car loan is much higher than what is advertised, as the interest is NOT calculated on a reducing balance basis. ALso, the prepayment penalties are a bit steep, or in some cases there is no prepayment provision. 

Personal loans in general have interest rates calculated on reducing balance basis, so keep that in mind while comparing the interest rates. Personal loans may or may not be easy to get though, and there is some limit linked to the salary as to how much you could borrow. These also require post dated cheques to guarantee repayment


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1919 said:


> Ok so I have been car hunting, looking at a few dealerships and online.
> 
> Where is the best place to look for used cars?
> 
> ...


You have looked at the right places. You might also want to visit 4X4 as they do not have prices advertised online for most of their vehicles. 
If you are not getting the car you want, maybe your price range is too low? 60K will not get you a "car nut" kind of car, but will definitely get you a decent safe family sedan. 

One other car you can look at is the Toyota FT/GT 86. Though you would not get a 2nd hand one for 60K (as it was launched last year I think).
Check out driverabia.com to research the cars and to get more suggestions (if you check out a car/model, they have links to related cars).


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Great info, but unfortunately in DUbai it doesn't work like the UK. FAR from it. I know you have mentioned that in your post a few times that you are talking about UK, but still....
> 
> The auto loan means that the car is secured by the lenders, and if you do not pay back they take the car AND also can lodge a criminal complaint for the bouncing of the post dated cheques that you need to give as security (so if you had a 3 year loan meaning 36 instalments, they take 36 post dated cheques).
> If you need to sell the car, you need to either prepay the loan (BEFORE you sell) or get the bank's approval for a transfer of the loan to the new owner (rare). There is no buy back or lease back or whatever. SO you could have negative equity whether its a personal loan or auto loan.
> ...


Thanks for the advice.

I have spoken with my bank (ADCB) and can get either a Auto or Personal loan but will still shop around.

I spoke to a guy in VW last night who said if I took a car over say 5 years with them, that say at year 2 they would be happy take the car back and clear the finance. He had a very "yes sir it will be fine" attitude, but if something sounds too good to be true, then maybe it is. This was all on a 1yr old car as well


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

rsinner said:


> You have looked at the right places. You might also want to visit 4X4 as they do not have prices advertised online for most of their vehicles.
> If you are not getting the car you want, maybe your price range is too low? 60K will not get you a "car nut" kind of car, but will definitely get you a decent safe family sedan.
> 
> One other car you can look at is the Toyota FT/GT 86. Though you would not get a 2nd hand one for 60K (as it was launched last year I think).
> Check out driverabia.com to research the cars and to get more suggestions (if you check out a car/model, they have links to related cars).


Cheers

Yeah appreciate that 60k isnt an awful lot for something like this, but my budget (for pretty much everything since moving) has been pretty extreme. Now I know where I am with most things financially, there is room to move in the "car" budget. I could easily stretch another 15-20k for the right car.

On the subject, how does insurance work here in terms of payment. Is it one lump sum, or per month (or either?)

Thanks


----------



## dukeswh (Oct 30, 2012)

1919 said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I have spoken with my bank (ADCB) and can get either a Auto or Personal loan but will still shop around.
> 
> I spoke to a guy in VW last night who said if I took a car over say 5 years with them, that say at year 2 they would be happy take the car back and clear the finance. He had a very "yes sir it will be fine" attitude, but if something sounds too good to be true, then maybe it is. This was all on a 1yr old car as well



Try CBI (Commercial Bank International, it's a local bank btw), they have a promotion going on for Personal Loan with a reducing rate of 6.75%, which is pretty good, but you need to transfer your salary to them. They also provide auto loan at an interest rate of 2.5%. 

Btw, i'm not working for them. I just applied for an auto loan with them, it still under processing though.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1919 said:


> On the subject, how does insurance work here in terms of payment. Is it one lump sum, or per month (or either?)


lump sum for one year. c. 5% of the value of the car, but could vary


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

rsinner said:


> lump sum for one year. c. 5% of the value of the car, but could vary


Thanks for that, appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking at making a purchase very soon, and just wanted to check a couple of things.

Insurance - 
Who is best to go with. I know every company/situation is different but wondered who has had good/bad experiences with certain companies.
I have over 12 yrs no claims bonus in the UK........will that help me out here?
Also, are other people covered under my insurance to drive the car?
Are there any other things to consider here?

Car Hand Over-
What's involved with this procedure. Is it just a case of popping down to RTA and registering the car in my name from the previous owner (who I understand, comes with me?) Are there any specific documents or costs involved with handover?
How about salik toll, do I need to register that in my name?

Dubai MOT!-
Is there such a thing here? If so, whats involved and how much does it cost. What sort of things are checked (tyres, exhaust, modifications etc etc).

Anything else I may have missed?

Aprreciate the help........the forum is a credit to you all!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

1919 said:


> Looking at making a purchase very soon, and just wanted to check a couple of things.


Insurance - I have been with Oman insurance and am now contemplating going with AXA (better deal this time around).. Haven't ever had any trouble with Oman insurance though, can't say about the UK good driving credit maybe they offer it too, best to check with them 

Car Hand Over - This thread discusses the process:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-dubai/127523-advise-selling-car-urgent.html

And this post by a member, is a first hand account of the process:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...210-cars-driving-questions-49.html#post921304

Dubai MOT - Right so in the spirit of full disclosure I had to google 'MOT' to figure out what you were talking about, hehe, anyway there is a car testing process that happens every time you renew the vehicle registration. The things they check are the standard things you've already pointed out. Illegal modifications will result in a fail certificate, you would need to get them removed and get the test done again... Not exactly sure if they have a whole history of the testing done on that particular car is available for consumers, guessing not, haven't heard of anything like that...


----------

